# How do I calm down a hedgehog to trim nails??



## hypermetalsonic (Nov 1, 2010)

Been avoiding having to do this for sometime, but found my hedgehog's back leg get caught in his wheel.. 
(Hard to describe, but it was part of his cloth that was tangled, and one of his long nails was hooked into the fabric)..

Anywho, long story short.. I was able to get him free by snipping the fabric.
Relized I couldnt leave trimming his nails off for any longer, so I tried that night. Couldnt get him to stay still or open when I needed him to. 
Even tried placing him in his bath, but he never stays still enough for me to trim. 

I was probably at it for 10 min.. Eventually gave up. Havent tried since


----------



## smhufflepuff (Aug 28, 2008)

Two thoughts: 

1 - I'm having trouble picturing what happened. What type of wheel does your hedgie use?

2 - Meditate with your hedgie before nail clipping. Take an evening or two and just touch and hold hedgie's feet without any clippers nearby. Sing to hedgie, talk softly, tell hedgie what a good hedgie he is. When you decide to clip for real, he should be more chill (though there are some nights that it's just a no-go), don't worry about getting them all. Try a couple. Then just touch & hold the rest of this feet. Try clipping again the next night. Seriously... have a zen moment with your little guy. And get him used to you touching and fiddling with his feet every night.

If you're in a dire situation -- really dire (like nails curling under -- I wouldn't just do this normally) and you have a wire-top cage or a baking rack from a toaster oven -- stick hedgie on top, let his legs/feet dangle through, and clip away. He'll be scared and angry that you did it; you'll feel bad he's upset; but his nails will be trimmed and you'll both get over it in time.


----------



## silvercat (Oct 24, 2008)

You can try clipping them earlier in the day, say when you wake up, as your hedgie will be tired and possibly not as wiggly. Stay calm, if you get aggitated and your heart rate increases, so will your hedghog.

I find that I need to sit with Annabell on my lap. I then 'palm' her and continue shifting her until one leg falls between my fingers. I gently pinch to 'trap' the leg/foot & then clip with the other hand (have the clippers ready to go). You want to be careful that you don't hurt your hedgie by pinching too hard, or that they wiggle so much they cause themself an injury. Also do this in a well lit area so you can see the nail quick. 

Biggest thing I say is stay calm. Try to do the worst toes first incase you can't get them all done at once.


----------



## hypermetalsonic (Nov 1, 2010)

Yah, bumping this thread again...

havent made any progress since then. Noticed he hasnt used his wheel in awhile because his nails have started to curl.
I've have'd this hedgehog for almost a year yet it still locks up into a ball with any suddent movements I make. Getting desperate now, thinking the only option is some form of sedation or something.. (bit drastic for trimming and animals nails)

Looking for more forceful suggestions?
Lik smhufflepuff said about laying ontop of the cage? Though I'm sure he'll still manage to curl up (unless someone where to press down on it or something... seems abit too rough, painful)


----------

